# Gift Mix Recipes Needed!



## jkath (Oct 12, 2004)

What gift mixes do you like to make?

Coffee, muffin, cake, cookie, soup, chili............?
Recipes please!

Also, what's your favorite way to present them?

I made tons of coffee & cocoa mixes one year at our holiday boutique. I put each in a ziplock, and then into a pouch I'd sewn from gingham fabric. I tied each with raffia and attached a tag with the instructions on it.

I'll post some soon.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't do much with mixes, although the idea has always appealed to me - mostly I do cookies for gifts. 

But - just wanted to mention to keep your eyes open at the checkout counters - I just saw one of those little books (Pillsbury, Better Homes & Gardens, Land o Lakes - whatever!) - that was entirely devoted to gift mixes and packaging - some cute ideas for the packaging!


----------



## merstarr (Oct 13, 2004)

Check out this great site with lots of cookie recipes for Christmas, along with ratings and reviews. Here's a direct link to their gift mixes:
http://www.christmas-cookies.com/recipes/category.php?catid=28


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi jkath your cocoa and coffee mixes sound really good.  

Would you be so kind to share how you make them.  I am always strapped for ideas for my co-workers and a lot of folks like hot chocolate (especially in the cold midwest).  Last year I purchased some gourmet ones for about 8 dollars a small can but I love the idea of homemade stuff.


----------



## jkath (Oct 14, 2004)

Yakuta - 
I'll look for those recipes - will probaby write them out in the morning (it's almost midnight right now). It is a huge money saver! I sold each bag for $5 and made a large profit.

Merstarr - thanks for the site - I can always count on you!


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 14, 2004)

I just got a Current catalog yesterday and they had two books devoted to recipies for jar mixes.  I found links to their on line catalog for you.

Muffins in a jar:
http://currentcatalog.com/productDe...Cookbook+%3Ci%3EMuffins+in+a+Jar%99%3C%2Fi%3E

Cookies in a jar:
http://currentcatalog.com/productDe...%3Ci%3ECookies+in+a+Jar%99%3C%2Fi%3E+Cookbook


----------



## crewsk (Oct 14, 2004)

In A Cup Recipe

Honeybun Coffee Cake Mix in a Cup

1/3C yellow or spice cake mix

Topping mix
2tsp. brown sugar
1tsp. finely chopped pecans
1/4tsp. cinnamon

1. Place cake mix in a zip lock bag
2. Place topping mix in another bag & lable "Topping Mix"
3. Staple bags together
4. Attach instructions as follows:

Honeybun Coffe Cake In A Cup
1. Empty bag if mix into a plain coffee cup(no metallic decorations). Use a standard ceranic/pottery coffee cup that holds 1 1/2C. liquid.
2. Add 2tsp. oil, 1Tbsp. water, & 1 egg white. Stir very well.
3. Sprinkle topping mix over batter.
4. Miceovave 2 minutes. Let cool 1 minute in cup.
5. Remove from cup & cut in half lengthwise. Serve immedietly.
1-2 servings.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 14, 2004)

Man!  All of these look good!

I make a short ton of baskets out of salt dough in a variety of shapes and sizes for "gift carriers".  That's something that started when the boys were in elementary school and I guess I've never grown out of.  Then line them with fabric, which I have way too much of.  Usually, each gift follows a theme... "breakfast basket" of pancake mix (I'll be using Goodweed's  recipe from now on!) and syrups I've made, along with some good coffee beans, etc.  Speaking of coffee, a "coffee basket" with mugs, coffee beans and plastic spoons that I've dipped in chocolate (some mixed with various flavorings...hazelnut, almond, etc.).  A "Brit basket" with my shortbread mix, scone mix, my lemon curd and other jellies, several tins of teas with strainers and a pretty tea pot and cups I've found, etc.  All the mixes come with their recipes attached.  Usually, the baskets get "wrapped" in white nylon netting (I buy the stuff by the bolt) and tied with ribbons or tulle that coordinate with the fabric/theme.

Thanks to you guys who introduced me to Penzey's and got me so easily hooked, I'll be making a "cook's basket" this year for a pal that will include a set of huck towels I personalized last weekend, a variety of Penzey spices that I'm going to order, a variety of vinegars and oils and a paella pan to replace the one she dropped and broke recently.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 14, 2004)

Basic instructions for cake in a coffee cup.

1 box cake mix, any flavor
1(4 serving size)instant puddin mix(NOT sugar free), any flavor

1. Read all before beginning!!
2. Place dry cake mix & dry pudding mix in a large bowl & blend well with a whisk. This will be about 4 - 4 1/2C. dry mix & will make 8 or 9 cup cake mixes.
3. Place 1/2C. dry mix into zip lock bags. Shake mix into the corner of the bag & tie there with a twist tie.
4. Continue making packets until all the dry mix is used.
5. Use "glaze" recipe following this to make appropriate flavor glaze for the flavor of cake mix you have chosen. Make 1 glaze mix for each cake mix.
6. Place glaze mix in zip lock bags & tie into the corner of the bag with a twist tie. Lable this bag "Glaze Mix". Attach it to the other bag with a twist tie or ribbon.
7. Attach instructions below.

Bake A Cake In A Coffee Cup!

1. Empty bag if mix into a plain coffee cup(no metallic decorations). Use a standard ceranic/pottery coffee cup that holds 1 1/2C. liquid. 
2. Add 2tsp. oil, 1Tbsp. water, & 1 egg white. Stir very well. 
3. Miceowave 2 minutes. Let cool 1 minute in cup.
4. Whila cake is in microwave, add a very few drops of water to the bag containing glaze mix. Squeeze bag to moisten glaze. Add water drops 2 at a time until it is a glaze consistency. Push all glaze into one corner of the bag. Snip off a tiny corner of bag with scissors.(Use bag to squeeze galze over cake).
5. Remove from cup & cut in half lengthwise. Serve immedietly. 
1-2 servings.


Good cake mix/pudding combinations are:
Lemon cake mix + Lemon or Pistachio pudding
Yellow cake mix + Banana Cream or Chocolate pudding
Orange cake mix + Lemon pudding
Strawberry cake mix + Chocolate, Vanilla, Pistachio, or Lemon pudding
Red Velvet cake mix + Cheesecake or Vanilla pudding
Spice cake mix + Butterscotch or Lemon pudding
Pineapple cake mix + Banana Cream pudding
Any chocolate cake mix +  Chocolate pudding
Experiment with other combos!

Glaze Mix Recipe
Mix 1 glaze mix for each cake mix. 
Use this glaze mix with the above cake mix recipe.

1/4C. powdered sugar
1Tbsp. dry flavoring*
Dry flavoring*:
Powdered Lemonade mix
Powdered Orange breakfast drink(like Tang)
Unsweetened Cocoa powder

Select the flavoring appropriate to the cake you are making. Lemon or Orange Glaze for Lemon or Orange cake. Cocoa glaze for cakes made with chocolate cake mix or pudding. For vanilla glaze, add 1Tbsp. dry vanilla powder(sold with the coffee flavorings)or just use the powdered sugar plain.


----------



## jkath (Oct 14, 2004)

Here are some of my boutique recipes:

directions:
use 1-2 spoonfuls to one mug of hot water (or to desired taste)


TOFFEE COFFEE:
1 c. instant coffee
1 c. non dairy creamer
1-1/2 c. brown sugar
1/2 scoop vanilla powder
mix in food processor or blender, till you have a fine powder.

ORANGE CAPPUCINO
1 c. instant coffee
2 c. nonfat dry milk
1-1/2 c. sugar
1 tsp dry orange peel
mix in food processor or blender, till you have a fine powder.


SWISS MOCHA
1 c. instant coffee
1 c. sugar
2 c. nonfat dry milk
4 tsp cocoa powder
mix in food processor or blender, till you have a fine powder.

VIENNESE COFFEE
1 c. instant coffee
1-1/3 c. sugar
1-1/3 c. nonfat dry mik
1-2 tsp cinnamon
mix in food processor or blender, till you have a fine powder.

GINGERBREAD COFFEE
1 c. instant coffee
1 c. dry creamer
1 c. nonfat dry milk
1 Tbsp cinnamon
12 shakes ginger 
6 shakes nutmeg
(sorry about the shakes - that's how I think)
mix in food processor or blender, till you have a fine powder.

BUTTERUM CAFE AU LAIT
1 c dry creamer
1 c werthers candies (butterum hard candies), crushed
1/2 c powdered sugar
4 c non fat dry milk
1-1/3 c instant coffee

HOT CHOCOLATE
2 c. nonfat dry milk
2 c. dry creamer
2 c. sugar
1 c. unsweetened cocoa
mix in food processor or blender, till you have a fine powder.

BLACK FOREST COCOA
add cherry kool-aid to hot chocolate mix.
mix in food processor or blender, till you have a fine powder.

RASPBERRY MOCHA
add raspberry kool-aid and a bit of instant coffee.
mix in food processor or blender, till you have a fine powder.


I think I made these 3 years ago, and got all needed supplies at Costco.
At the time (from my notes) each bag, which held 2 cups of mix, cost me approximately $1.65, before the cost of baggies, fabric & raffia.

Good luck!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2004)

a little off topic, but:

my wife and i are fans of breads and dipping oils, so in years past we made baskets of a few oils, along with flatbreads, breadsticks, and maybe a dip.
the oils included hot chili peppers, multicolor peppercorns, rosemary, garlic, and sage. we bottle them seperately in small portions in little fancy corked flasks, and include a couple of small dipping bowls. you can get the flasks and bowls at places like pier one and other crafty stores.


----------



## jkath (Oct 14, 2004)

BuckyTom - 
mind sharing some of your favorite dipping oil recipes?
(I love 'em too - it would be nice to make rather than buy!)


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 14, 2004)

jkath these sound wonderful.  I am going to print them out and keep them handy.  

I wonder how you came up with these and all the yummy names.  

Thanks a million for sharing.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 14, 2004)

PuhleeeeEEZZZZ, all of you, put me on your Christmas lists!


----------



## southerncook (Oct 14, 2004)

I have some recipes for cakes in a jar...you literally bake and seal them in a wide mouth jar, then the recipient just takes it off the shelf and pops it on a plate...the brownies are really good, and when I made them, they never made it out of the house. The kids discovered them in the pantry and ate them all for after noon snacks. There WAS a site for them, I found the original at allrecipes.com


----------



## marmalady (Oct 15, 2004)

Bucky, please be careful with the flavored oil recipes - they can be a real breeding ground for botulism.  The ones we buy in the stores are all pasteurized, so they're okay, but if you're going to make them for gifts, keep them in the fridge and be sure to let folks know to use them with a week or so.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't make it, but I saw a lovely jar of "soup mix", bottom layer ziti, then beans, dried tomatoes, all sorts of dried vegetebles in layers, very nice looking gift.  I recently made Habanero Jelly, I'll be giving this out during Thanksgiving week.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 15, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Bucky, please be careful with the flavored oil recipes - they can be a real breeding ground for botulism.  The ones we buy in the stores are all pasteurized, so they're okay, but if you're going to make them for gifts, keep them in the fridge and be sure to let folks know to use them with a week or so.



oh, i am marmalady, thanks for the warning. i usually use dried herbs from the garden that are bathed in a light bleach solution then washed thoroughly, before being dehydrated in an excalibur dehydrator. and i sterilize the bottles first and then seal them with red wax.  but i do tell everyone to keep em in the fridge and use asap. that's why i make small bottles, also cause i'm cheap  .

jkath, no recipes really. i just put the particular herb or spice in the jar and fill with a good evoo. it's best to grind some of the herb/spices into a powder to help infuse the flavor faster. my favs is the multicolor peppercorns (be sure to crack some of the black ones), and cayenne oils. actually, i really like the thyme one too, on a good rustic flatbread.


----------



## jkath (Oct 15, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> PuhleeeeEEZZZZ, all of you, put me on your Christmas lists!


Me too! I want SouthernCook's Brownies!!!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2004)

I am getting some great ideas for gifts for my sons teachers! Thank you all very much! Now I just have to decide what to make. :?


----------



## jkath (Oct 15, 2004)

speaking of teacher gifts...
I was at Bed,Bath & Beyond, and saw they had these cute wooden bowls (about the size of a chip bowl) and they were painted with snowmen. They were only $4.00! I think it would be cute to make hot cocoa mix (with a small baggie of marshmallows attached), coffee mix and a scarf or mittens in it, then wrap it with clear cellophane and a large bow.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm giving the teachers boxes of truffles, 3-6 in each box.  I won't be making them, but I have a couple of classic truffle recipes that I've tried that are great I could share with you if you are interested. You just have to get a little box and the tiny paper cups to hold them in. 

Also I've made BEAUTIFUL gourmet chocolate dipped apples, with 3 different coats, nuts, etc  "Mrs. Prindable" style. They look gorgeous and are delicious, easy to make and not expensive at all. I have a recipe for that too.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2004)

Please share away deb! Especially the apples!


----------



## southerncook (Oct 16, 2004)

I shall dig them out of my recipe file....just the brownies? they had cakes posted too...
you know these are not mixes, they are literally baked in the jars and stored ready to serve.


----------



## jkath (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks southern cook - actually, the brownies sound perfect for one of my dear friends


----------



## QSis (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow, these are GREAT ideas! 

Now, do you give the recipient the mixes IN a new coffee cup?  The cake things, particularly, are wonderful for people who live alone.  

A box with two mugs, some cake mixes and some coffee mixes would be a wonderful gift for my mother and for my aunt!

Lee


----------



## crewsk (Oct 17, 2004)

QSis said:
			
		

> Wow, these are GREAT ideas!
> 
> Now, do you give the recipient the mixes IN a new coffee cup?  The cake things, particularly, are wonderful for people who live alone.
> 
> ...



Yes, I give the cake mixes with a new coffee cup. I can usually find some that are not only nice, but inexpensive as well at most dollar stores.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey, jkath,
Here's an interesting thread with lots of good ideas and gift mix recipes!
http://www.recipezaar.com/bb/viewtopic.zsp?t=92544


----------



## jkath (Oct 17, 2004)

Merstarr - 
You always have the right answer!


----------



## Lifter (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm not really sure about getting carried away with "gifts" for the teacher, sounds terribly like bribery and coercion for better grading breaks, which is downright wrong, cut it where you will...

These "teachers" are making a ton of wages over 9 months working time, even if I admit they are working with our kids (this should be a challenge, given the gene pool may be wide, but terribly shallow!)

Okay, given you are going to do this in spite of whatever I say, if you are giving cookies or coffee (or whatever!) to somebody, consider that individual's concern of what will consuming this do to me?  So remember to include the recipe ingredients, and sign off with your signature, averring that its true!

If its a teacher that has made a "life-changing" boost to a child's future (this does come, in a number of aspects!) make the thank-you gift a bit more permanent and significant, consider the trophies on our various "I Love Me" walls; statuettes and art are more appropriate  (and note I've been down this rocky road, and a grey, balding somewhat overweight sort with a son with a whole whack more challenges than any of us ever faced)

Anyways, I'm chary of hitting teachers with such wonders, I'd sooner give them to my neighbours, or maybe thats just "me being me" once again...

Lifter


----------



## southerncook (Oct 18, 2004)

Good morning, sorry this is late, but had to make a birthday cake this weekend, and recovered on sunday...It's easiest if you print these from the site, which is
http://www.cyber-kitchen.com/recipes/jar
or just www..cyber-kitchen.com, then at home page to mimi's recipes and scroll down to the jar cakes. they give step-by-step directions to make sure you do it right (and a great warning about how hot the jars get so be careful when you take the baked cakes out of the oven..those shark pads would be useful here). they have pumpkin cake, the brownies and zucchini bread. I think you could use anything, but denser helps offset the small size. I jar of brownies will be perfect for 2 people, especially if you serve w/icecream on top!
If you're looking for cheap containers for gifts, I go to Tuesday Morning a lot...they always have neat boxes and bags, especially around now, for holloween and Christmas. They  have mugs too, and cake size metal platters for as little as 99. so you don't have to worry about getting it back, it becomes part of the gift!
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## jkath (Oct 18, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure about getting carried away with "gifts" for the teacher, sounds terribly like bribery and coercion for better grading breaks, which is downright wrong, cut it where you will...
> 
> These "teachers" are making a ton of wages over 9 months working time, Lifter



Actually, Lifter, these teachers are NOT making a ton! First off, they are paid lower wages than many, and they certainly work 11+ months out of the year. Many are at school before 7am for kids who need extra help, and they do not go home at 2:30 with the children, because many of them are still at school, grading, planning, etc till way past dark. I do give them gifts, not as bribes, but as a small thank you. I have become friends with dozens of teachers, whether they were my kids' or not. As for the consumption, I've been at their parties when they receive such goodies. They are so thankful and gracious.

These people are my heroes.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 18, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> Lifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree JKath
btw, if they ever considered my gifts bribes...well, it didn't work!


----------



## jkath (Oct 18, 2004)

southerncook said:
			
		

> I agree JKath
> btw, if they ever considered my gifts bribes...well, it didn't work!


hee hee
PS - that website looks wonderful!
I love Tuesday Morning stores too - you never know what treasure you're going to find!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 18, 2004)

Lifter, I was a k4 teacher for 3 years & I worked with ages from 6 weeks old to k5 for 2 years. I never looked at any gifts that were given to me as bribery. When I got my degree in Early Childhood Development, I got a .25 raise per hour. I worked at the same place for 5 years & when I left was only making $6.75 an hour. I give my sons teachers gifts to show them that I appriciate them & all that they do. My son has never had a teacher that took the gifts as bribes either.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 18, 2004)

There is no way a gift of homemade food to a teacher during the holidays could be a "bribe". Its perishable, so it won't last unless consumed and being that its homemade...its cheap. And giving the option that if the teacher wants to, she can just take it home and throw it in the garbage.  Who is auditing who Lifter?


----------



## debthecook (Oct 18, 2004)

Crewsk, here are the Chocolate Dipped Apple recipe, courtesy GODIVA:
http://www.godiva.com/recipes/recipe.asp?id=492


----------



## southerncook (Oct 18, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> Crewsk, here are the Chocolate Dipped Apple recipe, courtesy GODIVA:
> http://www.godiva.com/recipes/recipe.asp?id=492



Deb, I don't think they put enough chocolate on dem apples, me I'd have to dip them up to the stick! HE he.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 18, 2004)

Wait, they are dipped up to the stick....how'd they do that and leave the top undone? I guess I'll have to read the recipe!


----------



## debthecook (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah Southern Cook, nothing like decadence once in a while!!!.
I forgot to mention, I think the best apples to use are GRANNY SMITH for dipping. Just my opinion.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 18, 2004)

do you think we could sub. Giradelli (sp) for the Godiva..might be a LITTLE cheaper?


----------



## debthecook (Oct 18, 2004)

Sure, You could sub Hershey and bits if you want. I just wanted to show the recipe, give credit to Godiva, this is a classic chocolate gourmet candy apple recipe.  Any kind of nuts, M&Ms, coconut, sprinkles goes.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks deb! I can't wait to try these!


----------



## jkath (Oct 18, 2004)

Now you girls have got me thinking...
besides apples (I agree - Granny Smiths are best!), marshmallows and pretzel rods, what other foods do you dip?
I'm just thinking about how fun it would be to have a holiday "dipping" party for my girlfriends, where we could all dip and have lovely gifts when we were done!
(We already do a cookie exchange, but sometimes those need pep!)


----------



## crewsk (Oct 18, 2004)

Ritz crackers with peanut butter dipped in white or milk chocolate
Oreos dipped in chocolate(this is a rich one!)
I'm sure I can think of some more but my brain is only half awake right now.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 18, 2004)

See, I knew I could do it! Cashews, peanuts, pecans all in chocolate.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 19, 2004)

Chocolate Dippers:
Big chunks of Crystallized Ginger
Big strips of Crystallized Orange Zest
Just about any nice dried fruit, Pineapple!
Lovely gifts.

I don't like strawberries because you really need the SUPERSIZED ones, and they should be hard. Any soft ones get leaky.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 19, 2004)

There's a wonderful candy shop here in Charleston that sells chocolate dipped Twinkies!!! 8)


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2004)

southerncook said:
			
		

> do you think we could sub. Giradelli (sp) for the Godiva..might be a LITTLE cheaper?



i just watched "americas test kitchen" the other day for the first time. they were tasting chocolate for desserts. ghirardelli was rated one of the best inexpensive chocolates.


----------



## jkath (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree, Bucky - 
it is wonderful! If you have any CostPlus stores near you, they sell ghiradelli "pieces", which are strange, odd shapes, but quite large and very inexpensive. My friend and I use these for baking.


----------



## QSis (Oct 19, 2004)

crewsk,

Ritz crackers in peanut butter dipped in white or milk chocolate????? WHOA!!!!

Now THOSE would be a different treat on my platter of Christmas cookies!

I could use green and red food coloring to tint the white chocolate!

Lee


----------



## crewsk (Oct 19, 2004)

QSis, I love them! Just spread peanut butter on a Ritz cracker & top with another Ritz & dip in the chocolate. To give then a special look. I sometimes drizzle the milk chocolate coated ones with white chocolate & vise versa.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Oct 20, 2004)

crewsk - I have to agree with you on the ritz/peanut butter dipped in chocolate. I haven't made these in years, back in the old days I made them with choc bark and still they were very good!!  Ruffle's potato chips are yummy dipped in chocolate - hmmm wonder how those scoop frito's would be....


----------



## merstarr (Oct 20, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Ritz crackers with peanut butter dipped in white or milk chocolate



That sounds insanely good!


----------



## debthecook (Oct 20, 2004)

Barefoot Contessa's Chocolate Truffles:

1/2 pound good bittersweet chocolate such as Lindt 
1/2 pound good semisweet chocolate such as Ghiradelli 
1 cup heavy cream 
2 tablespoons Grand Marnier, optional 
1 tablespoon prepared coffee 
1/2 teaspoon good vanilla extract 
Confectioners' sugar 
Cocoa powder


Chop the chocolates finely with a sharp knife. Place them in a heat-proof mixing bowl. 
Heat the cream in a small saucepan until it just boils. Turn off the heat and allow the cream to sit for 20 seconds. Pour the cream through a fine-meshed sieve into the bowl with chocolate. With a wire whisk, slowly stir the cream and chocolates together until the chocolate is completely melted. Whisk in the Grand Marnier, if using, coffee, and vanilla. Set aside at room temperature for 1 hour. 

With 2 teaspoons, spoon round balls of the chocolate mixture onto a baking sheet lined with parchment paper. Refrigerate for 30 minutes, until firm. Roll each dollop of chocolate in your hands to roughly make a round ball. Roll in confectioners' sugar, cocoa powder, or both. These will keep refrigerated for weeks, but serve at room temperature.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 20, 2004)

oh, my God...I'm going to go on a major diet (after theholidays, and they begin now!).


----------



## Juliev (Oct 21, 2004)

Trail Cookie Mix: 

1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
1/2 cup sugar 
3/4 cup wheat germ 
1/3 cup quick oats 
1 cup raisins 
1/3 cup packed flaked coconut 
1/2 cup chopped pecans 
3/4 cup flour mixed with 1 tsp baking powder 

Layer ingredients in jar in order given. Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.  Recipe to attach to jar: Exactly as above


----------

